# Curly golden retriever



## Kristenalarcon (Jan 6, 2020)

I have a 5 month old golden retriever. A lot of people ask if she’s a mix and she’s not. Is her curly hair normal? Doesn’t seem like puppy fur. She recently started to get more curly.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

You'll need to train the coat to be straight. Brush, bathe then blow dry the coat straight them make sure your keep brushing the coat a couple times a day to keep it growing straight.

What's likely happening is once they are wet, the coat is just pushed every which way and it dries like that. It just creates cowlicks and curls


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

Our Lincoln’s coat was curly as well. It was mostly when he was bathed and just on the top layer. As he got older, it curled less. I say enjoy the curls (of course unless you’re going to show him).


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

I have a friend who has a curly golden. His coat looks just like that, though for some reason he lacks an undercoat.. his hair started to get curly when he coat started to come in around 5 months and can be blow-dried to be wavy, but has never been straight. Some Goldens just have wavier costs than others!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukie was quite curly at 5 months. He's still has some curl, but like Eric says brushing and blowing it straight helps if you care enough to bother.


----------



## Jessjack (Aug 11, 2019)

The coat type is perfectly normal, according to the standard. You can see the breed standard on the Golden Retriever Club of America web site. The dog is young and the coat will change somewhat as the dog grows. Be proud of your lovely dog. If you show your dog in conformation, you can smooth the coat with blow-drying.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There have been members who have had Goldens with curly coats, they were much curlier than your pups, they were similar to this one.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

HAHA looks like it got a perm! Maybe a Golden dressing up as a Chessie for Halloween


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> There have been members who have had Goldens with curly coats, they were much curlier than your pups, they were similar to this one.
> 
> View attachment 869045


^ Yikes. That's a curly coat.











^^^^ What I'm thinking is I'd want to give this dog a good thorough bath using a good quality shampoo (not something you can buy at most pet stores!) - and then a blow dry. And then see what the coat looks like then. Won't be straight, but might look less rumpled. Coat looks like product wasn't thoroughly rinsed out and it dried that way - might not be the case, but looks a little like that.

Pups older than 3-4 months will start getting their adult coats in. Would say your dog's coat is coming in.

If your dog was older - I'd be thinking about oil imbalances and texture of coat changing (becoming softer). Soft coats will be a little more wavy and curly than normal.

Just bathing and blowing dry a coat won't straighten a curly coat. It takes a long time and a lot of product to straighten a curly coat. And unless you are showing the dog, not worth it. Especially if you are showing dogs and plan to breed, that's not a fun route to go.

Wavy coat may also resist efforts to straighten it - and depending on where the coat is wavy, doesn't matter.

Straight coats will get flippies (ring around the shoulders and rump and wings on the sides) when bathed and left to air dry - these are the coats that can be trained to lie smooth.


----------



## Remy (Feb 7, 2019)

One of my pups has a curly, well wavy coat. His fur is not very thick or long and very little under coat. He is also light in color. I have his half brother as well, he has an incredibly beautiful thick straight darker golden coat. I bathe and blow dry them using Main-ly Long Hair and he is still wavy. I happen to love it!


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

My prior golden had a curlier coat. I feel she would matt easily, so watch for that!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

My darker guy in photos has waves in his top coat. He doesn't have as much undercoat and has a softer coat then most of my Golden's have had. I blow dry him and use Cowboy Magic Rosewater Conditioner on him. It works really well. I have always used it on my horses and like the product. If my husband blow dries him he looks like a hot mess!! You have to blow it in the direction you want it to lay. He blows it all over the place and it drives me a little crazy.

One of the best investments I think I've made in dog care products was a good blow dryer from Chewy. I love it and my guys are constantly swimming so it just makes my life so much easier. I think it helps with shedding as well.


----------



## Andythom (Jun 20, 2009)

My pup had a wavy coat on top, especially around that age. He has grown out of the major waviness now at 8 months, and i found that using a conditioner after wash really helped. This is what i use https://www.amazon.com/BIO-Groom-Si...oning+creme+conditioner&qid=1578426086&sr=8-7


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

Too cute! My first golden was curly too. I think it’s great! I’m pretty sure it’s considered a correct coat. It’s not going to get straighter. Ha ha. Embrace the look! Wait till she gets wet. Enjoy your Girl!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Our Max has a coat that is a bit curly. Normal for a Golden. Bathing and brushing out his coat can be a lot of work, though. First picture is as an adult; second picture is at 6 month of age.


----------



## jimgl (Jul 25, 2015)

My tall curly boy Elliot at age 5.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Max's Dad said:


> Our Max has a coat that is a bit curly. Normal for a Golden. Bathing and brushing out his coat can be a lot of work, though. First picture is as an adult; second picture is at 6 month of age.
> View attachment 869070
> View attachment 869071


Max is a good looking guy. He looks like he has a thick coat.

Jules


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

JulesAK said:


> Max is a good looking guy. He looks like he has a thick coat.
> 
> Jules


Here is a picture of Max at age 2. HIs coat is incredibly thick. He is 9 years old now.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Curly Coat Retrievers are also in our pedigree. I’ll dig up the links on k9data. You can also do a genetic test with Embark. Their panel includes the curly gene and shedding gene. Wavy coat is in the breed standard. If you look at golden show dogs in the UK and Europe, you’ll find they have wavy coats. in North America we used forced air dryers that blow the coats straight. Which is ridiculous.


----------



## jamicha (Sep 25, 2020)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> There have been members who have had Goldens with curly coats, they were much curlier than your pups, they were similar to this one.
> 
> View attachment 869045


mine is just like this baby on the picture with creamy white color


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I had a perm like that once, not nearly as cute as the dog!




CAROLINA MOM said:


> There have been members who have had Goldens with curly coats, they were much curlier than your pups, they were similar to this one.
> 
> View attachment 869045


----------

